# Windows 10 takes a long time to start and freezes



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

HI all. I have a Hp 15 Notebook PC laptop 64 bit windows 1o, 4 gigs memory. I have tried many different things to figure out why in the world is the computer taking forever to start up and shut down and it takes forever for browers to come up and it freezes on all browsers. I have done things to make start up quicker like going in task manger and turning off start up programs and putting 3 sec for start up. I ran a check disk scan to fix any possible errors. I have cleaned up disk. I ran Malwarebytes and ccleaner, and Adwcleaner ect.to no avail. 

Any help would be so appreciated.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did it come with W10 or was this an upgrade
whats the exact model of the HP PC


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Sure it is Hp 15N-230us originally it was windows 8


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

could try a fresh install, now you have upgraded 
backup all the data and any programs , make sure you have the install info and files

but before that ,lets do a sfc /scannow

*-------------------------------------------------------------*

Lets do a system file check, and check the Windows files.

*System File Checker - SFC /scannow*

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-run-system-file-checker-analyze-its-logs-in-windows-7-vista
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929833

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
open the command prompt as administrator
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

* SFC /scannow*
This will take some time to scan and you will get 1 of 4 possible results​

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations. - This means that you do not have any missing or corrupted system files.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.

If you do receive the message in 3 or 4
Lets see a log file

* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*


This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
Copy and Paste the contents of the file into your next post.
=================================================================


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I did that like I said above. It said it had no errors.Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations. -


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did it work correctly when on windows 8 ?
Did it work at all while on windows 10?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes it worked fine in both..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how long ago did the problem start and anything change - like new software installed or a windows update 
did you notice it start after the issue

have you tried to do a restore to before the problem started - although often W10 upgrade, turns system restore OFF

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time
 Windows 10 *
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4588-system-restore-windows-10-a.html

you have already run the main cleaners - when you used Ccleaner did you also use the registry cleaner and have you used the registry cleaner before the issue



> The staff at Tech Support Guy generally recommend that registry "cleaners" not be used because many of the "errors" shown in scan results are actually incorrect or "false" detections and "fixing" them may cause serious problems. Some resulting issues can appear immediately while others may only become evident months or even years later when you discover that you can't uninstall a program or software you haven't used for a while doesn't work properly. Furthermore, fixing any "real" errors or attempting to optimize the system by tweaking it won't result in any significant gains in space on the hard drive and/or performance so it's best to simply avoid using these types of programs.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

No, I did not notice anything that is the weird part. I have not had any windows 10 updates for awhile actually. I have never run the registry cleaner on the ccleaner do to the fact it could mess of my system. I noticed in the last month or so the issues like it taking forever to start up and shut down. Also freezing at times. The start up is very interesting so I might have to do some sort of either clean install of windows 10 or system restore right?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you see if restore had been setup ?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

No sorry had foot surgery so I am a bit slow.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

o k


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok no it was off. So should I do a recovery or a clean reboot or refresh???


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would do a clean boot - if you have all your data and programs off the PC , so you can re-install


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you have a good instruction page to do the clean reboot?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
http://www.howtogeek.com/224342/how-to-clean-install-windows-10/


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I wanted to show you as well for some strange reason also the computer is getting hot. I am now downloading to do a clean install. Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cpu is high - whats it running ?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi it was running firfox and downloading the windows 10 clean install to a flashdrive plus Avast. Well it says I should be able to bootup from F9 but it did not work. So now I am trying to do the clean install and I cannot get the bootup drive to work. ARGH!


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I am wondering if you know what the following picture means. I did a clean install and I am finding for some reason the updates are not wanting to update. Also my computer still starts very slow.. I am not sure what the heck is going on.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay I am so frustrated. How in the world did I lose all my hp stuff like my Cooling Sense!?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

All the Programs that did bot come with windows 10 would need to be re-installed 
post #14 , as mentioned , you need all your program source to re-install

You should be able to get those from HP support site

BUT , if its still slow - then something else is going on

do a chkdsk and a sfc /scannow 
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
Run chkdsk
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/disk-error-checking-windows-8
https://windowsinstructed.com/run-chkdsk-windows/
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67612-check-disk-chkdsk.html

If the program reports any errors - post back the report
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html
*-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------*

Lets do a system file check, and check the Windows files.

*System File Checker - SFC /scannow*

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-run-system-file-checker-analyze-its-logs-in-windows-7-vista
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929833

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

* SFC /scannow*
This will take some time to scan and you will get 1 of 4 possible results​

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations. - This means that you do not have any missing or corrupted system files.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.

If you do receive the message in 3 or 4
Lets see a log file

* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*


This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
Copy and Paste the contents of the file into your next post.
=================================================================


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I did the scans ans they all turned out good.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok
try 
right clickon the white windows logo - left hand side
choose 
command prompt (admin)

in the box that appears type 

perfmon /report 

a performance report will appear - see what it says 

you can save as html file - BUT its to big to attach
lets see what it report


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

It keeps saying it is collecting data but not giving me a generated report, Strange.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it does take a while

otherwise 
http://www.howtogeek.com/260564/is-...y-make-sure-with-a-system-diagnostics-report/


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

well it has been going on all this time and it has not given me a report. Okay well I will wait for an hour and see if it will give me a report.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not that long
did it open a screen at all

try in the search box - bottom left 
try 
perfmon /report 
see what appears 
and 
if it appear click on the name to run


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I did that and it too is not responding. I went to the system performance logs and there is none. Weird. No diagnostic reports either.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does this help 
http://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/5-ways-to-open-performance-monitor-on-windows-10.html


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh I can open it but there are no files or logs at all for any diagnostic testing it is totally blank


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Could it have something to do with hp missing software? When I downloaded a clean reboot it wiped all my hp software off. I do have a a back partition and a recovery on my external hard drive Maybe I should just reinstall windows 8.1


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

click on

monitoring tools
then click on
performance monitor

leave for a few minutes
then
click on
reports
system
System Diagnostics
and you should see the report with the PC name
click on that - right hand pane a report appears


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could re-install 8.1 and see if that works all OK


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok wow nothing. It wont report anything.... Can I reinstall from the partition if so how do I go about that. It seems all hp is wiped off also net framework 4 is not working I cannot seem to fix it. crazy!


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

The computer seems to be working okay just slow at startup now. I am not freezing anymore. I guess i am just trying to ponder what would be best.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Well guess what it started up fast now. It is just some things need fixed like the health monitor. The Net framework does not work. How can we repair registry keys?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

why do you need to repair registry keys ?
net framework
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=49981

what health monitor ?
try this - let HP identify your product
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/drivers...30us&tool=s-002#Z7_3054ICK0K8UDA0AQC11TA930S6


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay well we have another problem which I do not understand. I have no wifi or sound it went out and I cannot get it to come back on. I did not do anything I was waiting for you when this occured. Oh man if it is not one thing it is another. I am using a friends laptop


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh and I went to settings to try and do a security and recover to repair it and wont let me open it at all. Net work connections page is empty


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I had to do another clean install again! Now everything is working again. I need to go back to windows 8.1 but the problem is it is no longer on my recovery. I do have it on a partition of my drive. I also have it backed up on my external harddive but I have no clue how to do it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Does the PC now work ok?
Why do you want to go back to win8.1

to access the OEM recovery partition you can use F11 , however, i suspct this will nolonger work 
Did you make a recovery set of DVDs or a bootable USB drive for windows 8.1 ?

have a read here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/how-downgrade-windows-10-after-month-3631059/


----------



## bnyabicha (Jun 22, 2016)

Boot normally. When you get to the login screen (which comes before the desktop), click the power button in the lower-right corner of the screen. While holding downthe Shift key, click _Restart. _On the resulting 'Choose an option' screen, select _Troubleshoot _> _Advanced options > Startup Settings > Restart. _When the computer reboots and the Startup Settings menu appears, press *4* for Safe Mode.

Once there, right-click the taskbar and select _Task Manager, _then click the _Startup _tab. If you don't see a Startup tab, click _More details _in the lower-left corner.

You can tell which autoloaders are enabled by reading the Status column. Note which ones are enabled so that you can return to the original configuration if need be. Then right-click each Enabled one and select _Disabled.

*Once they're disabled*
When you're done, reboot. If your initial problem has gone away, bring up the Startup tab again in Task Manager (you don't have to be in Safe Mode, now) and experiment. Enable and disable autoloaders, and reboot, until you find the culprit. (After you find the culprit, you'll have to boot into Safe Mode again to disable it.)
_


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Etaf It is no longer in recovery it is only on my backup external drive. I have it on a partition drive on my hard drive but like I said it does not show up on my recovery.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi bnyabicha I ma not sure what you are having me do. Is this for being able to go back to 8 or what exactly?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi,I dont know how you would use a recovery partition off an external drive 
I did read of something a while back, see if i can locate the article again


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

No sorry the partition drive is on the hard drive in my laptop. The other one I saved is in an external hard drive. I have it in two places.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok, back to my previous post 
try tapping F11 as the PC boots and see what options you have 
HP recovery manager is what we are after


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes that was what I was saying. I did that yesterday and there was no recovery for 8 on there.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

why do you want to go back to w8.1


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I keep having issues with 10 four clean installs and still drivers do not want to work. Then when it sleeps it wont wake up until it I restart the computer. This is soooooo crazy! I should not have upgraded. I need to invest in a mac


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

mac do also have issues with upgrades sometime, but they usually fix quicker and then its good ?

how old is the PC 
you maybe able to use this ISO - but it may not work for OEM versions
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows8
BUT 
it wont have all the HP software

if the machine is still under warranty, and the fact that W10 was forced onto you - you may have a case to get HP to send you a set of recovery DVDs or a recovery USB drive


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

The computer is only three years old. This is the fourth Laptop Hp had to send me because of allot of issues on their part it honestly has been a nightmare with this company. So it is no longer under warranty. I have the partition drive and trying to figure out how to use that at this point. Hey thanks for the windows 8 recovery. I do have the key.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it maybe worth reading through this HP post 
still looking for the article
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebo...sn-t-boot-into-recovery-partition/td-p/197434


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

*Interesting I tried to do the fallowing but recovery disc D wont let me do anything to make it active.*

*Re: F11 HP recovery doesn't boot into recovery partition*
Options

‎01-02-2010 10:28 AM

1.Right-click on "Computer" icon and select manage. 
2.This will launch the Microsoft Management Console. 
3.On the left side of the MMC, click on "Disk Management" and it will show you all of the partitions. 
4.Right-click on the "HP Recovery" partition and select "Mark as Active Partition." 
5.When the warning prompt appears, select "Yes" - Reboot the notebook and it will automatically boot into the Recovery Manager (_without _having to press F11).

***Click Accept as Solution on a Reply that solves your issue to help others**
******Clicking the Thumbs-Up button is a way to say -Thanks!.*******


----------

